# Gulf Shores State Pier 9-2-10



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey yall...had one hell of a day out on the pier. Went yesterday and got tore up by sharks on my King Rig and heard a lot of flounder reports. Did bag one Slot red yesterday...Went back today with 3 dz bull minnows and hit the pilings...man it was a blast. Ended up with 8 13-16 inch flounder 2 slot reds and a nice eating size black drum here are some pics:

























Notice the one flounder with spots on his underside!
Anyway Met BILL MONEY out there today. Also a ton of nice other people. Goin back tomorrow for another round of stress relief!


----------



## mike potter (Oct 3, 2007)

good job chef


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

good job chris...good eats right there...


----------



## d45miller (Oct 2, 2007)

Hell yes! Good job chef!:notworthy:


----------



## jojol513 (Mar 30, 2010)

Nice catch man! good eating to...


----------

